# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  تغییر کن!

## حدیث96

_خوب و بد در کنار هم نمیشه.
یک مدلی تو درس خوندن هست..
یعنی تو کسانی که هنوز تو استارت نزدن  و درس رو شروع نکردن..

اون هم جایزه های هستش که به خودشون میدن.

یعنی چی..یعنی اینکه به ازای درس خوندن و یا کار مثبتی که انجام میده  به خودش تنبلی پاداش میده..

این یکی از بزرگترین اشتباهاته . اولین دلیل برای یک ناموفق بودن شروع  و اولین شکست برای یک تغییره.

مثلا این طوری..

من ساعت ۷ بلند میشم..تا ساعت ۸:۳۰ درس میخونم.بعد یه نیم ساعت تا ۹ میخوابم..

تنبلی و زرنگی بقل هم نمیشه.اصلا نباید تو فکرت همچین چیزی باشه..باید از درس لذت ببری.نباید اصلا تو فکر زمان و گذشت اون باشی.

یا مثلا ساعت ۱۲ میرم پا کامپیوتر.بعد از یک ربع مونده به ۱۲ هی ساعت رو نگاه میکنه..

خوب مشخصه تو تمرکز لازم برای درس خوندن رو نداری.

پس یادت باشه به خودت جایزه منفی نده.

که جایزه منفی دادن همانا..شکست خوردن همانا


این حرفها یادت نره.
هیچ زمانی بهتر از همین الان که فکر تغییر تو ذهنت امده برای شروع خوب نیست.

زمان های که برای رسیدن به هدفت میزاری سریعتر از اونی که فکر میکنی تموم میشه..

وقتی برای یک کار براوردی تعیین کن که اطلاعات کافی برای اون کار رو داشته باشی..( بزار یک مثال بزنم..من لای کتاب رو باز نکردم.و نمیدونم چه تمرین های داره و من  تمرین های زیادی از این درس حل نکردم تا توانایی خودم رو تو این درس درست محک بزنم ولی یه براورد الکی میکنم که تو یک هفته این رو میخونم..همین حرف باعث میشه اگر تو یک هفته نتونم بخونم یا مطالبش زیاد باشه یه شکست برا خودم  محسوب کنم و شاید از خودم نا امید بشم )

به حرف خودت پایبند باش..

اگر به خودت گفتی من روزی ۶۰ ثانیه درس میخونم..خوب خوبه

مرد باش ...تو همون ۶۰ ثانیه ای که مشخص کردی درس بخون...زیرش نزن..بگو من تو هفته یک روز ساعت ۶ بلند میشم..صورتم رو میشورم..بعد میخوابم..

ادم باش همین کار رو بکن..انی تمرینه برای اینکه برای حرف خودت احترام قایل باشی..به خودت خیانت نکنی..

استمرار داشته باش تو کارت..وسط راه به روغن سوزی نییوفت...بد بختی خیلی ها اینه که وسط راه کم کم از مسیر سرد میشنو

این سرد شدن هم از یه خیانت کوچیک شروع میشه...به جا ۶۰ ثانیه درس..۵۹ ثانیه بخونم..

به جای اینکه ساعت ۶ بیدار بشم..ساعت ۶ و یک دقیقه بیدار بشم..

این اولین قدم تو نابود کرده و از دست دادن یک حرکت و استمراره..

حالا چه جوری علاقمند بشیم به درس..یعنی چه نیروی باید ما رو بلند منه ساعت ۶...چه نیروی باید وادارت کنه از تفریح بزنی و درس بخونی.....

فرشته خوب و بد رو دو طرف شونه ادم.
قدیمی ها میگفتن..
رو دو طرف شونه ما ادم ها ۲ تا فرشته نشسته.

یکی کار های بد رو مینویسه..یکی کار های خوب رو..

مثل کارتن تام وجری که یکی با نیزه سه شاخ  بود و یکی با یه هاله نور دور سرش( اشتباه نگیریدا..اونی که هاله نور دور سرشه یا موشه یا گربه)

که این دو تا همش با هم تو جنگ بودن..این اون رو میکشید..اون در گوش اون یکی میخوند.. ..وووووو



این داستان واقعا درسته..

وقتی صبح ساعت رو کوک کردی تا بیدار شی...وقتی چشمت یک کم باز میشه...خسته و بی حال

ساعت رو میبینه

یک دفعه اون فرشته شیطانی میاد بالا سرت...بگیر بخواب نیم ساعت دیگه..امروز خیلی خسته ای..از فردا شروع میکنم.امروز رو ولش..کی حال درس خوندن داره...الان زوده..بزار ۱ ساعت دیگه...این قدر در گوشت میخونه که ضربه فنی میشی..

حالا فرشته خوبه..

بلند شو یه اب بزن به صورتت..خواب از سرت بپره..امروز کلی کار دارم..امروز باید ۵ صفحه بخونم..



یه نکته مهم اساسی تو برزخ خواب و بیداری...

بهترین روش برا فیتیله کردن شیطون سمت چپی استفاده از حرکات گاز انبری است..

یعینی چی حالا..یعنی یک دفعه خودت رو از جا بکن..یک دفعه بعد از اینکه صدا زنگ رو شنیدی بلند شو..به مغزت اجازه بهانه تراشی نده..چون اگر بخواد شروع کنه به نق زدن..حتما شکست میخوری..

البته این برای شروع کاره ..بعد از یک مدت اون قدرتی که قبلا برا نق زدن داشت رو از دست میده.موفق باشین._

----------


## Mohamaad-R1

Likeeeeee my sisterrr  :Yahoo (4): دقیقا آدمه دیگه گول میخوره ایشاالله از فردا گول نخوریم  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## nzn

_خوب بود مرسی_

----------


## -AMiN-

*تشکر عالی بود 
از نظر من مثل تاپیکای مشابه تکراری نبود 
بازم ممنون*

----------


## Healer

ممنون عالی بود  :Y (592):

----------


## Danial mrs

متن عالی بود واقعا ممنونم 
شاید دلیل همین کم کاریام بعد یه مدت خیلی خوب همین باشه که تنبلی به خودم پاداش میدم
این متن رو همیشه پیش خودم نگه میدارم
ممنون

----------


## حدیث96

_مرسی🌹 انشالله_

----------


## MR.BENYAMIN

عالی و بدرد بخور بود

----------


## Amsterdam

سلام واقن عالی بود
میشه یکی راجب مشکل منم توضیح بده 
همین امروز که گول خوردم و خوابیدم :Yahoo (4):  ولی بعدش پاشدم سرم درد میکرد تاساعت سه اینا..که هیچیم نخوندم ولی از سه بعد که سرم خوب شد نتونستم چیزی بخونم همیشع همین طوریم اگ دوساعت از روزم هدر بره دیگ کل روزو نمیتونم بخونم به خاطر عذاب وجدان اون دوساعت.. ترو خدا کمکم کنید پارسالم همین طوری بودم که گند زدم  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## Mr Sky

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Amsterdam


سلام واقن عالی بود
میشه یکی راجب مشکل منم توضیح بده 
همین امروز که گول خوردم و خوابیدم ولی بعدش پاشدم سرم درد میکرد تاساعت سه اینا..که هیچیم نخوندم ولی از سه بعد که سرم خوب شد نتونستم چیزی بخونم همیشع همین طوریم اگ دوساعت از روزم هدر بره دیگ کل روزو نمیتونم بخونم به خاطر عذاب وجدان اون دوساعت.. ترو خدا کمکم کنید پارسالم همین طوری بودم که گند زدم 


موقع برنامه ریزی اگه مثلا مشخص کردی واسه یه آزمون 200 ساعت نیاز داری....یه چنتا ساعت هم موجه بزار ...مثلا 20 تا.......هر وقت مثلا خواب موندی از این 20 تا کم کن....به برنامت هم خدشه ای وارد نمیشود*

----------


## Amsterdam

اون کارو انجام میدم خوبه ولی فردا ازمون دارم مثلن قرار بود امروز مرور کنم ولی نخوندم  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## حدیث96

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Amsterdam


اون کارو انجام میدم خوبه ولی فردا ازمون دارم مثلن قرار بود امروز مرور کنم ولی نخوندم 


منم دقیقا_

----------


## Amsterdam

هعی خدا 
فک نمیکنم کسی بتونه کمک کنه باید خودمون خودمونو درست کنیم 
 :Yahoo (21):   :Yahoo (4):

----------


## roc

من یه 10 دقیقه به خودم پاداش منفی دادم

پس فردا هم امتحان دارم
جالبه
فکر کنم از استرسه

----------


## ._.feix._.

قشنگ بود :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Zero_Horizon

Up

----------

